# Return of Audio Drop-Out



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought this problem was licked with a new unit but today I had my first audio drop-out bug resurface. The sound dropped out for a moment and when I rewound the sound was there. Grrr... Dish, PLEASE look into this!


----------



## mrplow (Dec 10, 2004)

My 942 has the same audio drop-out problem on Dvr,live and OTA.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I been having audio drop outs and sometimes pixelation following the audio drop out. It is reminding me of my old 921 receiver. Tired to watch Hitch the other day recorded from earlier and it dropped out about every 20 minutes followed by the pixelation. Great signal on the satellite on both 119 and 110 so I know it isn't related to a bad peak on the dish. Checked physically the dish as well and it hasn't moved nor does it move when I try to move it. I can only conclude that this is software related bug created when Dish fixes one thing and causes 4 other things to go buggy.


----------



## boody (Aug 31, 2005)

I just experienced consistent audio dropouts for the first time watching a recorded episode of Extreme Engineering on HDNet.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

It important to determine if the dropout is a playback issue or a signal issue. When you see a dropout replay the segment and see if the dropout is in the same place. If it is then the signal faded and there isn't much you can do. If you don't see the dropout on repeated playbacks then its a bug in the playback system.

Those of you seeing the dropouts, please report if this a signal or playback issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I have seen both.


----------



## MichaelGS (Aug 19, 2005)

I really noticed this over the weekend. I was recording Dune from HDMV. After it had been recording for about 30 minutes, I started playback from the beginning.

About every 10 minutes or so, the video would freeze for a less than a half second and the audio would drop out. If I would go back and play over the same spot, the stutter would not repeat.

Once the recording had stopped and I continued playback, there were no more stutters of audio and video.


----------



## dogday (Dec 6, 2005)

I've now had dropouts on three different recordings. At first, I thought it was because I was watching the same show as I was recording, but tonight it happened on a show on another channel - and not even HD!

My wife thinks it's because she was flipping channels while the show was recording, but I can't see how since it's a seperate tuner.

Maybe this is the excuse I need to return it and swap for a new 622!


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I noticed audio dropouts during my replay of Smallville last night. This was an OTA HD recording (sound via Toslink). I experienced 6-8 dropouts during the 1 hour show. This is consistent with what I experienced with L282.


----------



## dogday (Dec 6, 2005)

mine is now having dropouts when watching live shows. It was fixed by power cycling, then by doing a switch test. 

It's happened on sat, OTA, SD, HD, recorded and live - all my signal strengths are 90+ and weather is not a factor (nor trees, buildings, low-flying geese, etc.)

I'm wondering how long I should wait to report it in case they decide to replace it with the next-gen box...


----------



## gkropid (Dec 27, 2003)

We're experiencing frequent audio dropout with our 942, live and recorded. The dropout does not occur in the same place during repeated playbacks.


----------



## jpetersohn (Apr 6, 2005)

gkropid said:


> We're experiencing frequent audio dropout with our 942, live and recorded. The dropout does not occur in the same place during repeated playbacks.


Yes, same experience here with our 942. I don't see any video artifacts however.


----------

